# My dad texted me this link



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

https://joyable.com

It says, Joyable: Online Social Anxiety Program Based on CBT.... Could it be a scam!? It also comes with a 7 day free trial....

EDIT. I use SAI now. https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/online-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks cool. It's worth trying. Try it out and see what it is like. If it does not work out, at least you gave it a try.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

On the face of it it doesn't seem like a scam. It looks like some web based CBT and exposure therapy program with a nice looking interface. That's the usual treatment you get when going to a psychologist so, I wouldn't even bother for me, since I know those treatments aren't sophisticated enough for what I need.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I would hope that this isn't a scam, x.x


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i aint paying for that shet


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

100$ a month?


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

I wouldn't join that site. 

Why pay $99 a month to be told to have goals set for yourself when you can do that for free.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah same, I was just thinking of doing the free trial, and evil finger the 100$ a month, but my dad is willing to pay for that crap, I don't need that crap the same way I don't need 100$ an hour for psychiatrists and psychologists.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Well I did the questions, gave them my email address, the page reloaded and I got this:

*Your SPIN Score is 12
A score at this level indicates low social anxiety
Joyable May Not Be a Good Fit for You

Your score is below the range researchers associate with clinical social anxiety, so we may not be the best fit for you. If your social anxiety still impairs your life, it may be that you have specific social fears that we can help address.*

Bah ha, I told you prozac took care of stuff.

Also, my Strength is* Physiology
Relative to your level of social anxiety, you are less anxious about showing signs of anxiety (e.g. sweating or blushing) than most.*

My Challenge is *Authority Figures
You appear to struggle most with authority figures, which is common for those with social anxiety. Fortunately, these situations are well-tackled through CBT.*


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmm as you go in deeper, they ask your email address and a password, then there is this page where you are forced to add in your payment methods but then it says you can cancel anytime, hmm weird, well since I have no money on my card I might as well type it in and see what happens whoo hoo.

Edit: it says that they won't charge for the first 7 days, but since my card is empty and I typed all the card info in and clicked start my free ****, now it says that they couldn't charge my card. ****ing scam, I'm totally showing this to my dad.

This pisses me off entirely. There's no free nothing.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Those programs are usually where people collect information and call it their own. There's no doctor backing it up but just a person to make a quick buck. It might work or not work out for you. I would advise you, to just research your own information.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> Edit: it says that they won't charge for the first 7 days, but since my card is empty and I typed all the card info in and clicked start my free ****, now it says that they couldn't charge my card. ****ing scam, I'm totally showing this to my dad.
> 
> This pisses me off entirely. There's no free nothing.


Not necessarily a scam but a waste of money.

It is going to check if funds are available but wont necessarily take anything until day 7.

I sure they wan you to forget about it so they can charge or a hassle to so people to give up.

Prob not a lot to gain of the site as it seems they can only help people with smaller issues.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

JohnB said:


> Not necessarily a scam but a waste of money.
> 
> It is going to check if funds are available but wont necessarily take anything until day 7.
> 
> ...


How many funds, 5$ or are they looking for 100$?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> https://joyable.com
> 
> It says, Joyable: Online Social Anxiety Program Based on CBT.... Could it be a scam!? It also comes with a 7 day free trial....
> 
> ...


You can do free online CBT by just going on google and typing in "free online CBT". I'd suggest doing that instead of a program that tries to take your money personally.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> 100$ a month?


lol ^^


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

moonlite said:


> I wouldn't join that site.
> 
> Why pay $99 a month to be told to have goals set for yourself when you can do that for free.


Exactly!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@naes @dreamingmind

You might want to try MoodGym. It was free when I joined. I haven't been billed or asked for credit information.

That was where I learned my first lesson on SA - how I think determines how I feel....


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If you think it's a scam, then it's most likely a scam. Trust your gut and don't do it!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> @naes @dreamingmind
> 
> You might want to try MoodGym. It was free when I joined. I haven't been billed or asked for credit information.
> 
> That was where I learned my first lesson on SA - how I think determines how I feel....


Oh thank you, I will check it out.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

naes said:


> You can do free online CBT by just going on google and typing in "free online CBT". I'd suggest doing that instead of a program that tries to take your money personally.


Ohh that exists too?! That's great, I'll check that one out too.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> @naes @dreamingmind
> 
> You might want to try MoodGym. It was free when I joined. I haven't been billed or asked for credit information.
> 
> That was where I learned my first lesson on SA - how I think determines how I feel....


Thanks but I don't really "believe" in CBT. I mean I feel like it can possibly help some people, but in my case I think it would be a waste of time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> Thanks but I don't really "believe" in CBT. I mean I feel like it can possibly help some people, but in my case I think it would be a waste of time.


For me, they are just "tidbits" of information or "tools". I pick up a lot of stuff. I use them as building blocks, but real life is the only way to put them to action.

Mainly, it's like "do something and talk about it"....or "process what is going on in the mind when something triggers my anxiety".


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> For me, they are just "tidbits" of information or "tools". I pick up a lot of stuff. I use them as building blocks, but real life is the only way to put them to action.
> 
> Mainly, it's like "do something and talk about it"....or "process what is going on in the mind when something triggers my anxiety".


Personally the online stuff just feels too disconnected to me. It would be nice to have someone to talk with irl though because I do think it could help me re-evaluate things and vent and give me some support and motivation where I need it, but CBT is expensive when it comes to seeing a therapist and I don't really like the fact that I would have to pay for a listening ear either tbh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> Personally the online stuff just feels too disconnected to me. It would be nice to have someone to talk with irl though because I do think it could help me re-evaluate things and vent and give me some support and motivation where I need it, but CBT is expensive when it comes to seeing a therapist and I don't really like the fact that I would have to pay for a listening ear either tbh.


It always helps in terms of topics that need to be addressed, but the rest we have to do anyway. :stu We learn as we go.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

The problem with my dad is that he is forcing this on me, he keeps offering me to use his card on this idiotic website cuz he is 'at the end of his rope' with me. I'd rather try psychotherapy in person again. He wants me to see a mentor or life coach so bad, but I don't want to see those *******s, I already know how to live my life, it makes me angry so that's why I don't want to go. I ****ing hate how annoying my dad is pushing things on me.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> The problem with my dad is that he is forcing this on me, he keeps offering me to use his card on this idiotic website cuz he is 'at the end of his rope' with me. I'd rather try psychotherapy in person again. He wants me to see a mentor or life coach so bad, but I don't want to see those *******s, I already know how to live my life, it makes me angry so that's why I don't want to go. I ****ing hate how annoying my dad is pushing things on me.


Why is he at the end of his rope? It seems like you are doing a lot better from the things that you write on ur posts so I'm just confused as to why he would think you need CBT so badly.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

naes said:


> Why is he at the end of his rope? It seems like you are doing a lot better from the things that you write on ur posts so I'm just confused as to why he would think you need CBT so badly.


No there is a problem and as a father he has great expectations of his daughter. I don't have a job, a car, or my own place to live and I am not doing anything at all to get those things, this is what drives my dad at the end of his rope. While it may seem to you that I am doing alot better, for my dad it is different since he has to take care of me and urges me to do things to be independent.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> No there is a problem and as a father he has great expectations of his daughter. I don't have a job, a car, or my own place to live and I am not doing anything at all to get those things, this is what drives my dad at the end of his rope. While it may seem to you that I am doing alot better, for my dad it is different since he has to take care of me and urges me to do things to be independent.


Oh. How come you don't have a job/car?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

naes said:


> Oh. How come you don't have a job/car?


Wow, what kind of a question is that?! I am done here, don't reply.


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

There are sites for CBT that are completely free. MoodGym is one, I find it kind of helpful. Definitely try a free one before giving anyone your money, I'd say.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> Wow, what kind of a question is that?! I am done here, don't reply.


What? I was just asking a question...?


----------

